# Can you have IBS without any pain?



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I basically think I must have ibs.

I have some symptoms of it, like some occasional diarrhoea, constipation and loose stools. However, when I read on this subject it seems that most people suffer from crippling pain. I don't reallt have pain with my symptoms, but I do however, have a certain discomfort associated with it. I feel quite bloated and gassy (especially after caffeine intake) and I feel a bit uncomfortable and my stomach often gurgles. I may often even feel a bit nauseous and this feeling can often be relieved by a bowel movement. I find this discomfort is around the time my symptoms are worst and the rest of the time I feel perfectly normal but still experience a daily loose stool.


----------



## awsomesauce (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had it like that for years , loose stools etc , coffee always makes it worse , ive never had a IBS diagoniss because thats always been normal for me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS pain ranges from mild discomfort to terrible pain. Not everyone is in severe pain.

Milder symptoms than severe IBS is usually not something much worse than IBS.

IBS diagnosis does require pain OR discomfort.

There are functional bowel syndromes that are all the stool problems of IBS with next to no pain (and the stool problems are treated exactly the same as IBS stool problems) or all the pain of IBS with normal or nearly normal stools (and the pain is treated the same way IBS pain is treated).


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Also consider that you're young (I assume, since you posted in Teen). I had many symptoms but I only experienced pain when I had an actual constipation event when I was less than 28 years old (maybe 25-28 was when it was turning painful). Some things you can do to prevent issues later might be to avoid gluten and keep up with a regimen of sunshine and yogurt. The sunshine is to keep your vitamin D levels up so you will have a healthy immune system, and the yogurt are to keep good bacteria constantly coming in. Be aware though that if the yogurt contains inulin, it will make you gassy. So read labels and make sure it doesn't have inulin and it does have active cultures. Hopefully it will never get painful and even go away.

If you want to know more about bloating, there's a video about FODMAPS here.


----------



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all of the great replies! It is possible that this is just the new normal for me, or I have mild ibs. Since posting that, I have noticed a very mild cramping in my stomach and the other day I had stomach ache which was soon relieved by a bowel movement. I suppose I think of 'pain' as a very strong word. hopefully though, I will be lucky enough to never get proper pain or get any worse. Thanks for all the great advice! I am only 17 by the way, and this may just be that I am not having pain (at the moment anyway). Thank you again.


----------

